# cyclogest



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

which way are you taking it? back or front door if you know what I mean  

The reason I ask is every other time I used them vaginally and had lots of nasty seepage all the time it seemed. This time they made me use them the other way the 1st few days and I had no leakage, although using them that way isn't pleasant. 

Just curious what others do as I don't want to ruin all my knickers


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi

i have always used the bk passage for my cyclogest and only problem i have had is gives me wind but apart from that no problems. I was advised to do it bk passage until few days after e/t but then i just decied to carry it on as didn't fancy having it the front door way and it leaking in my panties ha

Louise xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

For me most defo back door     far far less messy.....but as Louise mentioned there was a slight issue of wind and constipation, but other than that it was fine....what we talk about hey?


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

I've always used front door after my IUI's and found that lying down for 20-30 mins after inserting it made less mess   (always used a panty liner though!!!)

Now we're on IVF, if all does well and we get as far as EC and ET, i know i'll have to try the back door - not looking forward to it much!!!  

jesXXX


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Our clinic reccomends the back door before ET and then the front door after. I was very nervous about using the back door but it really wasn't that bad   Off for ET this pm.
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

I always used the back.  The one thing to note about this is that there will be white stuff in your poo!  This is not the drug though just the medium its in!

Those ladies I know who have used the front found they were best off using panty liners to catch the goo.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i use front door find if you lay down for 30 mins after that helps have to use rear door the morning of ET but clinic assured me after was fine to use front door after ET which i have
always panty line tho
didnt know about it causing constipation that explains a lot lol


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd add that my clinic said you can use lubricant if that helps with back dooring lol


----------



## Mesenet (Oct 23, 2008)

Back door all the way!
Far less messy, and personally not a problem to insert, as long as you relax enough and do not tense your bum muscles.

What a lovely conversation topic, eh?


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree back door definately less messy. Had it front door on day of ET and still had gooey mess the next day (sorry TMI!) I was told if you do front door to lie down for 20 mins afterwards but don't have time for that so went the backway x   Aren't there some lovely topics on here! Mind you DH has seen bits of me he'd never normally see and in positions he'd never normally see! ( as have all the docs!) so who cares!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a   girl as well no mess
L x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I was told front door and just suffered the mess with panty liners on mass!


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

I know    sorry to bring up this lovely topic! It's so nice to have someone to ask though. 

I really just wasn't sure whether it matter when it came to be absorbed, like if one way was stronger or something.


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Not sure if one is stronger or better, but after reading this post I tried the backdoor last night (last cycle always did front door and was damn messy and really gross).  Anyway, did it last night and yes, it is much better and less messy - will defo carry on this way - even though have always sworn that's an exit not an entrance lol


----------



## Joey_V (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for making me p*ss myself laughing girls! Very welcome on the 2ww  
I'm doing the front door and keeping Sainsbury's in business with my pantyliner purchases.  

Hope you are all keeping sane. Good luck to everyone.
x


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi

very amusing thread   For me variety is the spice of life although I do use   for the morning one as I am not fond of that leaking feeling - has me running to the loo to check its not AF  

Natalie x


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Front door for me  . Usually lie down and read my book for 20 mins or so. Not so messy then. Just the thought of using the back door ....
Cant wait to be done with them though. Do u ladies not get any backdoor leakage if u fart ?
x


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi anyamac

 No! Well I can only speak for myself but no I haven't had any leakage from that entrance (or exit). 

Natalie x


----------

